# Scrabble Solitaire



## JenKennings

This game requires a little more thought than most..............

I'll give you a six-letter word................next person changes ONE letter to form a new word; next person does the same................... have a good think! Any legitimate word is fair.... Names, places, nouns, verbs, adjectives, etc.
the only rule is that one letter must change...... the rest can be re-arranged ! 		

to get it started..............

wreath


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bah. cannot be done! 




breath


----------



## JenKennings

Bathes


----------



## bczoom

Lathes

_Question.  Can you change 1 letter and rearrange all the letters in the entire word?_


----------



## JenKennings

Yes; the only rule in that respect is that one letter must change...... the rest can be re-arranged !


----------



## JenKennings

Slates


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

STATES

didnt realize that, JK. now its easier hahahaha


----------



## JenKennings

Treats


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cleats


----------



## JenKennings

Tackle


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TACKER


----------



## JackieBlue

ticker


----------



## JenKennings

tricks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TRUCKS


----------



## JackieBlue

tracks


----------



## tommu56

casket


----------



## JackieBlue

tasker


----------



## JenKennings

Reacts


----------



## JackieBlue

^^^Great avatar!

streak


----------



## JenKennings

Traces


----------



## JackieBlue

braces


----------



## bczoom

sabres


----------



## JenKennings

Brassy


----------



## Erik

sybran


----------



## JackieBlue

brandy


----------



## JenKennings

Brainy


----------



## Big Dog

grainy


----------



## JackieBlue

grains


----------



## Erik

string


----------



## JackieBlue

grinds


----------



## JenKennings

Singer


----------



## Erik

single


----------



## JenKennings

Slides


----------



## JackieBlue

slider


----------



## JenKennings

diesel


----------



## Erik

eludes


----------



## JenKennings

Delude


----------



## JackieBlue

dueler


----------



## Erik

deluge


----------



## JackieBlue

lunged


----------



## Erik

dangle


----------



## JackieBlue

dingle


----------



## Erik

jingle


----------



## JackieBlue

jangle


----------



## Erik

jungle


----------



## JackieBlue

bungle


----------



## Erik

bengal


----------



## rback33

Gluten

Damn it Erik i like mine more! lol


----------



## JenKennings

Plunge


----------



## rback33

Purge


----------



## JackieBlue

purse


----------



## JenKennings

..why are we all of a sudden doing FIVE letter words ?


Plunge................


----------



## bczoom

Puglet


----------



## JackieBlue

piglet


----------



## rback33

JenKennings said:


> ..why are we all of a sudden doing FIVE letter words ?
> 
> 
> Plunge................




LOL because I screwed up!

Still on piglet because I am brain dead now... trying to get a house bought!


----------



## JenKennings

Piglet - Tingle


----------



## Erik

gimlet


----------



## JenKennings

Gimlet - Mingle


----------



## Erik

mangle


----------



## bczoom

angles


----------



## JenKennings

angles - Glance


----------



## bczoom

Glance - Cleans


----------



## rback33

bczoom said:


> Glance - Cleans



Did you mean Gleans? You changed two letters. I can't take one out and you can't change two! 

If you meant Gleans.. then I am to Glands


----------



## JenKennings

"Cleans" is legit !

G-L-A-N-C-E
S-L-A-N-C-E = Cleans



Cancel


----------



## rback33

JenKennings said:


> "Cleans" is legit !
> 
> G-L-A-N-C-E
> S-L-A-N-C-E = Cleans
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel



LMAO I suck at this game! The c and g screwed me up!

Cancer


----------



## Erik

dancer


----------



## JenKennings

Dancer - Darken


----------



## Erik

darken = kraken


----------



## JenKennings

kraken - Korean


----------



## Erik

korean - orange


----------



## JenKennings

Orange - Angers


----------



## Erik

angers - angier


----------



## JenKennings

definition please...........


----------



## Erik

it's a town in North Carolina and the last name of a New York Times science journalist -- IIRC, in the instructions it was stated that names were fair game, if that's wrong, I can change my answer to Danger or graces - but those seemed too obvious.


----------



## JenKennings

no, you're fine, Eric.....

just wanted to know for my trivia thirst !


FYI - what I do when I post a word that you won't find in the dictionary is parenthasee a short explanation/


----------



## JenKennings

Angier - Airing


----------



## bczoom

Airing - daring


----------



## JenKennings

Daring - Grinds


----------



## bczoom

grinds - drinks


----------



## JenKennings

Drinks - Shrink


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Shrink - Sniker


----------



## rback33

groomerguyNWO said:


> Shrink - Sniker



Sniker-Sniper


----------



## bczoom

sniper - primes


----------



## rback33

Primes - Sprite


----------



## NorthernRedneck

rback33 said:


> Primes - Sprite



Spirit


----------



## JenKennings

Spirit - Strips


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

boobies










oh, wait....


----------



## Erik

strips - spritz


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

spritz - sprite


----------



## Erik

sprite - spites


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

splits


----------



## Erik

splits - -pilots


----------



## JenKennings

Pilots - Spoils


----------



## NorthernRedneck

JenKennings said:


> Pilots - Spoils



Spills


----------



## Erik

spills - spalls


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Erik said:


> spills - spalls



splats


----------



## Erik

splats - spates


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Erik said:


> splats - spates



states


----------



## Danang Sailor

groomerguyNWO said:


> states



states - status


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Danang Sailor said:


> states - status



statue


----------



## JenKennings

Statue - tastes


----------



## NorthernRedneck

JenKennings said:


> Statue - tastes



treats


----------



## JenKennings

Treats - Easter


----------



## bczoom

Easter - Fester


----------



## Danang Sailor

bczoom said:


> Easter - Fester



Fester - Tester


----------



## JenKennings

Tester - Utters


----------



## Erik

sutler


----------



## rback33

Sutler - Salute


----------



## Erik

sautes


----------



## JenKennings

Astute


----------



## rback33

Statue


----------



## JenKennings

attest


----------



## Erik

attest - states


----------



## bczoom

states - steals


----------



## Erik

steals - leases


----------



## bczoom

leases - please


----------



## Erik

please - spleen


----------



## JenKennings

Spleen - Naples


----------



## Erik

naples - navels


----------



## JenKennings

navels - Salves


----------



## Erik

salves - salvos


----------



## JenKennings

Salvos - Slaves


----------



## Erik

salves - vessel


----------



## JenKennings

Vessel - Sleeve


----------



## Erik

sleeve - levies


----------



## JenKennings

Levies - Sieves


----------



## Erik

seives - reives  (reive is scots/old english for raid)


----------



## rback33

Reives - Relies


----------



## Erik

relies - belies


----------



## JenKennings

Belies -  Diesel


----------



## Erik

edsels


----------



## JenKennings

Edsels - Lessen


----------



## Erik

lessen - lesson


----------



## JenKennings

Lesson - Lemons


----------



## Erik

lemons - demons


----------



## JenKennings

demons - Sermon


----------



## Erik

sermon - monies


----------



## JenKennings

monies - nosier


----------



## Erik

nosier - noises


----------



## JenKennings

noises - snores


----------



## Erik

snores - rosins


----------



## JenKennings

Rosins - Resins


----------



## bczoom

resins - sneers


----------



## rback33

Sneers-Steers


----------



## JenKennings

Steers - Assets


----------



## Erik

Steers - assets takes 2 letter changes?  E & R

Steers - street


----------



## JenKennings

Street - Settle


----------



## Erik

settle - steely


----------



## JenKennings

Steely - Sleets (verb)


----------



## Erik

sleets - lessen (verb)


----------



## JenKennings

JenKennings said:


> Edsels - Lessen




Lessen = repeat from 3/31


----------



## Erik

sorry did not realize repeats were verboten.

steels - slates


----------



## JenKennings

Sorry..........

But it's been my experience with this game on other sites thru the years tha if we allow repeats, we end up going thru the same 15 or so words, over and over and.......

We'll hit a wall eventually, at which point we'll drop one letter and be airborne again !

Slates - Hassle


----------



## Erik

not a problem - I prefer it this way.

hassle - splash


----------



## JenKennings

Splash - Scalps


----------



## Erik

scalps - scraps


----------



## JenKennings

Scraps - Across


----------



## bobjr

sorry.........


----------



## Erik

across - scores


----------



## JenKennings

Scores - Recess


----------



## Erik

recess - screws


----------



## JenKennings

Screws - Strews


----------



## bczoom

strews - swears


----------



## JenKennings

Swears - Sweats


----------



## Erik

sweats - waters


----------



## bczoom

waters = stream (obviously...)


----------



## Erik

stream - muster


----------



## jwstewar

muster - mister


----------



## JenKennings

Mister - Resets


----------



## bczoom

resets - steeps


----------



## Erik

steeps - pastes


----------



## JenKennings

Pastes - Assets (legally this time lol)


----------



## Erik

assets - sasses


----------



## JenKennings

Sasses - Passes


----------



## Erik

passes - sparse


----------



## JenKennings

Sparse - Praise


----------



## Danang Sailor

JenKennings said:


> Sparse - Praise



Praise - Braise


----------



## Erik

braise - brains


----------



## JenKennings

Playing off Braise.........

Braise - Bribes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BRIBER


----------



## JenKennings

BRIBED


----------



## Erik

bribed - rubbed


----------



## bczoom

rubbed - bedbug


----------



## Erik

bedbug - bugged


----------



## JenKennings

Bugged - Debugs


----------



## Erik

debugs - debuts


----------



## JenKennings

Debuts - Tubers


----------



## Erik

tubers - bursts


----------



## JenKennings

bursts - Strums


----------



## Erik

wow.
not sure how i missed this for the past several days - I'm falling behind!

strums - russet


----------



## JenKennings

Russet - Resets


----------



## Erik

resets-desert


----------



## JenKennings

Desert - Detest


----------



## Erik

detest - setter


----------



## JenKennings

Setter - rested


----------



## bczoom

rested - street


----------



## JenKennings

Street is a repeat (((buzzer Sounding)))


----------



## Erik

rested - duster


----------



## JenKennings

Duster - Rushed


----------



## Erik

rushed - rusted


----------



## JenKennings

Rusted - Deters


----------



## Erik

deters - stewed


----------



## JenKennings

Stewed - Wasted


----------



## Erik

wasted - wanted


----------



## JenKennings

Wanted - Wander


----------



## Erik

wander - gander


----------



## JenKennings

Gander - Grated


----------



## Erik

grated - grazed


----------



## JenKennings

grazed - Grated


----------



## Erik

JenKennings said:


> Gander - Grated





Erik said:


> grated - grazed





JenKennings said:


> grazed - Grated



? consecutive posts even?
quite the short memory you have there my friend.  

grated - target


----------



## JenKennings

Yep !
old-timer's disease....
but, in my defense, I ALWAYS "search this thread", and the search engine let me down !

target - garter


----------



## Erik

garter - garnet


----------



## JenKennings

garnet - tangle


----------



## Erik

tangle - eaglet


----------



## JenKennings

Look like it's just _yo e tu_  Erik............
eaglet - Beatle (one of the fab four)


----------



## Erik

no worries - let me know when you get tired of volleying back and forth.  
Beatle - beetle


----------



## JenKennings

Beetle - Betels


----------



## Erik

betels - bevels


----------



## JenKennings

bevels - shelve


----------



## Erik

sleeve - shovel


----------



## JenKennings

shovel - solved


----------



## Erik

solved - gloves


----------



## JenKennings

gloves - lovers


----------



## Erik

lovers - louver


----------



## JenKennings

louver - louder


----------



## Erik

louder - bolder


----------



## JenKennings

bolder - double


----------



## Erik

double - blonde


----------



## JenKennings

blonde - loaned


----------



## Erik

loaned - leaned


----------



## Danang Sailor

leaned - leaded


----------



## Erik

leaded - addled


----------



## JenKennings

addled - ladled


----------



## Erik

ladled - ladder


----------



## JenKennings

ladder - loaded


----------



## Erik

loaded - dandle


----------



## JenKennings

THX, Erik-  I learned a new word !

Dandle - Inland


----------



## Erik

inland - denial


----------



## JenKennings

denial - inlaid


----------



## Erik

inlaid - lading  (as in: bill of lading)


----------



## JenKennings

Lading - Aligns


----------



## Erik

aligns - saving


----------



## JenKennings

Savings - Vagina


----------



## Erik

vagina - angina


----------



## JenKennings

Angina- Agnail ( another word for "Hangnail")


----------



## Erik

agnail - baling


----------



## Danang Sailor

baling - baking


----------



## Erik

baking - abrink


----------



## JenKennings

Abrink - Baring


----------



## bczoom

baring - brings


----------



## Danang Sailor

brings - grinds


----------



## Erik

grinds - spring


----------



## JenKennings

Spring - Spying


----------



## Erik

spying - prying


----------



## JenKennings

Prying - Trying


----------



## Erik

trying - fringy (yes, it's the adjective form of fringe:  at/near a border or margin)


----------



## bczoom

fringy - crying


----------



## Erik

crying - cringe


----------



## bczoom

cringe - ginger


----------



## Erik

ginger - jigger (44.36 mL)


----------



## JenKennings

Erik said:


> trying - fringy (yes, it's the adjective form of fringe:  at/near a border or margin)



I'll have to take your word for it; 
i can't find it .........


----------



## JenKennings

jigger - rigger


----------



## Erik

rigger - ringer

fringy definition


----------



## Danang Sailor

ringer - ranger


----------



## Erik

ranger - danger


----------



## bczoom

danger - dragon


----------



## JenKennings

danger - groans


----------



## Erik

groans - barons


----------



## JenKennings

barons - parson


----------



## Erik

parson - prawns


----------



## JenKennings

prawns - answer


----------



## Erik

answer - strewn


----------



## JenKennings

strewn - twines


----------



## Erik

twines - strine


----------



## JenKennings

strine - unrest


----------



## bczoom

unrest - Sterno


----------



## Erik

sterno - stolen


----------



## Danang Sailor

stolen - tokens


----------



## JenKennings

tokens - stokes


----------



## bczoom

stokes - steaks


----------



## JenKennings

steaks - basket


----------



## Erik

basket - skates


----------



## bczoom

skates - basset


----------



## Erik

basset - breast


----------



## bczoom

breast - hearts


----------



## Erik

hearts - strafe


----------



## Danang Sailor

strafe - trades


----------



## bczoom

trades - drapes


----------



## JenKennings

drapes grapes


----------



## Erik

grapes - spurge  (ground cover plant/weed)


----------



## JenKennings

spurge - groups


----------



## Erik

groups - prongs


----------



## JenKennings

prongs - sprung


----------



## Erik

sprung - prunes


----------



## JenKennings

prunes - uppers (the parts of a shoe that don't touch the ground)
                      ( and something a Truck Driver uses )


----------



## Erik

uppers - papers


----------



## bczoom

papers - rapper


----------



## Erik

rapper - frappe (frothy drink)


----------



## JenKennings

Frappe - Appear


----------



## Erik

appear - rappel


----------



## JenKennings

Sorry Y'all; I've been slacking .............

Rappel - Apples


----------



## Danang Sailor

apples - dapple


----------



## JenKennings

dapple - pleads


----------



## Erik

pleads - plated


----------



## JenKennings

plated - pedals


----------



## Erik

pedals - pealed


----------



## JenKennings

pealed - peeled


----------



## Erik

peeled - leaped


----------



## JenKennings

leaped - leaden


----------



## bczoom

leaden - needle


----------



## Erik

needle - lended


----------



## JenKennings

LENDED ----- wouldn't the correct term be "loaned" -- 
I'm not sure that's a word............... but I'll play off it ............
Lended - Depend


----------



## Erik

*from Wiktionary:
Verb
lended
(nonstandard) Simple past tense and past participle of lend.*

depend - peened
_tr.v._ *peened*, *peen·ing*, *peens*  To hammer, bend, or shape with a peen.


----------

